# Code Question, Help please!



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Try Art 380.


----------



## ramco (Apr 20, 2013)

MULTIOUTLET ASSEMBLY
380.1 SCOPE
380.10 USES PERMITTED
380.12 USES NOT PERMITTED
... .... its a one page article and i cant find anything pertaining surface mounted boxes or insulating washer 
-thanks though.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

It was a shot in the dark. Look up snap switches or devices in the index in back.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Try this...

subject index "Bonding".

Sub index "Receptacles"


----------



## ramco (Apr 20, 2013)

MOUSER FOR THE WIN!!!
i feel like such a dufas now... but here it is. Thank you Mouser!

Art 250.146 (A)

where the box is mounted on the surface, direct metal-to-metal contact between the device yoke and the box or contact yoke or device that complies with 250.146(B) shall be permitted to ground the receptacle to the box. at least one of the insulating washers shall be removed from receptacles that do not have a contact yoke or device that complies with- yadda yadda yadda-

thank you!


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

you are very welcome and good luck on your upcoming test.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> i feel like such a dufas now... but here it is.


I don't think you are a dufus. You just needed some help. You actually asked for help. That's actually the smart thing to do. Everybody who doesn't know something sounds stupid when they ask. That's only because they don't know...yet.
Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> Try this...
> 
> subject index "Bonding".
> 
> Sub index "Receptacles"


That's awesome that you didn't tell where to find it. You told him how to find it. Nice.


----------

